# Solved: case speaker



## bdg146psu (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm putting together my first build, and for my case I'm using an Antec P180B. I love the case so far, but one problem is that it doesn't come with a case speaker. I've been searching on the internet (newegg, tigerdirect and ebay) and haven't been able to find one. I also checked an older Compaq at work and my girlfriend's HP to see if i could borrow either one of those case speakers, but I couldn't find one in either case.

I suppose I don't really need one, but it'd be nice to be able to (hopefully) hear my PC's first POST, since I've never built one before. Plus it would help tremendously should I run into a problem.

Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one? Does the compaq or the HP likely have a case speaker, and I just didn't look hard enough? Any other suggestions?

Thanks.

Edit: In the HP, I did find what looks to be a headphone jack that plugs directly into the mobo. Could I plug this into my mobo and plug headphones in and use this as a case speaker? The only problem is, the adapter has a 3 pin connection while my mobo has a four pin speaker connection


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Many modern motherboards have an integrated speaker on the board rather than a case speaker.

Check the board manufacturers board diagram and see if it shows an integrated speaker.


----------



## bdg146psu (Jun 7, 2007)

No luck. I'm using an Asus M2N-E, which doesn't come with an onboard speaker.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

If you alreasy have MB without you will have to install a sound card


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your best source for one may be a local store, ask if they have one even if its from an old case.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have room to mount a speaker like this one anywhere inside the case using double sided table, hot melt glue, tie-wraps, etc)? Make sure that there is no chance it can work loose and fall and short out something.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ker&x=11&s=A-StorePrice-RSK&parentPage=search

The Asus M2N-E Owner's manual shows how to connect a "warning" speaker to the 20 pin front panel interface header on the motherboard.


----------



## bdg146psu (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I think I'll visit a computer store tomorrow or maybe even the local place you can take an old PC to dispose of it. Kind of annoys me that I have to spend time going to pick up such a cheap/simple part of the build. Oh well.

If I can't find one either place, I may go pick up a speaker like that one from Radio Shack you showed me cwwozniak. My only question is with the wiring. There probably won't be a 4-pin adapter with the speaker unless it's specifically for the purpose of an internal PC speaker, so will I just have to hard-wire it to the pins?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

bdg146psu said:


> There probably won't be a 4-pin adapter with the speaker unless it's specifically for the purpose of an internal PC speaker, so will I just have to hard-wire it to the pins?


Soldering to the pins on the motherboard would be my last resort choice. 

Did the case come with any kind cable and connector(s) for the front panel power pushbutton power and reset switches, LEDs, etc.? Are the speaker connection pins on the motherboard still accessible with all of the front panel switches and LEDs attached?

I have seen panel mounted pre-wired USB sockets where the free ends of the cables have individual square pin sockets on each wire (see attached picture). If you can find one cheap enough, it might be worth cutting up the cable to get two of those pre-wired sockets and splice them into the speaker wires.


----------



## bdg146psu (Jun 7, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Soldering to the pins on the motherboard would be my last resort choice.


I was hoping you'd say that. Soldering wires to my MB is a little intimidating.

I rec'd my RAM this morning (last piece) and booted up. Temps and everything seem to be OK, so for now I have no case speaker. Do some BIOS's have a setting that you can get warning sounds to play through the regular speakers rather than an internal one? I'm gonna play around a bit with that, see what I can come up with. I probably shouldn't have booted up without a speaker, but the excitement got the better of me.

I'm gonna do some more searching around for an old PC I can get a speaker off of. Buying one like the one you showed me is option #2.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

bdg146psu said:


> Thanks for all the help!


You are welcome. :up:

I didn't have time to look-up the user manual file on the Asus site again. By any chance does your motherboard have any POST/Diagnostic LEDs. I have seen them on some name brand desktop PCs that do not use an internal speaker.

You can keep this topic open until you actually get a speaker connected and working or you can mark it "Solved" in the drop down Thread Tools menu above your first post if you think everything will work out for you.


----------



## bdg146psu (Jun 7, 2007)

It has an onboard LED, but it's simply to show if the MB has power or not. No diagnostics.

I'm gonna go ahead and mark it as solved.


----------



## TOM134 (Jun 30, 2007)

blg146,

Here you go:

http://www.x-tremegeek.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productID=2367

I hope this helps.


----------

